

One to rule them all? - oinkgrr
http://www.wired.com/2014/02/julia/

======
cratermoon
"building a new language they hope will be suited to practically any task"

I can't do better than Randall Munroe on that assertion:
[http://xkcd.com/927/](http://xkcd.com/927/)

"Bezanson ... had come to the conclusion that the tradeoffs inherent in most
languages were avoidable."

What tradeoffs specifically?

"Together they fashioned a general purpose programming language"

Great! We can displace all our other languages and the whole world will have
one happy language. Just like Ada or COBOL, right?

"That said, it isn’t for everyone. Bezanson says it’s not exactly ideal for
building desktop applications or operating systems, and though you can use it
for web programming, it’s better suited to technical computing."

Oh, so there are insoluble tradeoffs after all.

